# I should have called a plumber...



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever done a plumbing job on your own house and thought what did I get myself into or half way through, should I call a plumber?
I just changed an old style moen shower valve. With ips connections. I put a moen posi temp in. I figured since the old valve was quite larger than the new valve then it should be no problem changing from the front. BULLSH*T. I got half way through and the cold pipe was coming up at a little angle toward the valve so sliding the slip coupling on was a pain. :furious: Next time I'm calling protech cuz he's closer to my town.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate doing plumbing at my own home!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

yeah me too. Especially now.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I know, my wife has been naggin me all night about the toilet in the kids bathroom. Stopped up again, POS gerber.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

call a plumber while youre ahead. or just have the kids do it. They have to learn sometime. And yeah, gerbers do suck.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It took me about 6 hours to remove a toilet, install a pressure assist, pull the other toilet and reinstall the first one. If it took that long for a customer, I would have been run down the road.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This is the plain jane gerber elongated POS. The avalanches are pretty good toilets. I just went in with the plunger and the bastard is drainig real slow. Then i looked at all the toys laying their bathtub. There something in there fellas, something plastic and colorful im sure. WIll post results of what i retrieve tomorrow, now way am i cranking down on an auger tonight, and the way today went, id probably have to pull the SOB.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

hell, i have had a a lav faucet and all the assorted parts to replace in my main bathroom in a box in my closet for about three years, just can't seem to find the motivation to get 'er done, when i get home the last thing i want to do is crawl under my sink and fix stuff.

:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe we don't like to work on our own homes is beacuse were not getting paid for it. The thought of working hard all day and now doing a job for FREE.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

This weekend I'm contenuing a project in my moms bathroom. I ripped out the shower stall last week. I have to replace the floor and then I'm going to make a shower pan and tile the floor and walls. Yikes! Wish me luck.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Had to laugh at the posts - I painted our children's bathroom and am still waiting for hubby to pull the toilet so I can paint behind it. It's been two years. Perhaps I should learn and just schedule one of our plumbers. I need to make up a work order and make it official.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Last year I finally got pissed off enough at the champion toilet in the upstairs 1/2 bath that I literally ripped it off the flange and tossed it out the window where it smashed into a billion pieces on the driveway. Talk about your ******* moments.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Last year I finally got pissed off enough at the champion toilet in the upstairs 1/2 bath that I literally ripped it off the flange and tossed it out the window where it smashed into a billion pieces on the driveway. Talk about your ******* moments.


I would have paid to have witnessed that. :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Me too, how bout a video on that, with a slow mo, instant replay?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> This weekend I'm contenuing a project in my moms bathroom. I ripped out the shower stall last week. I have to replace the floor and then I'm going to make a shower pan and tile the floor and walls. Yikes! Wish me luck.


 Been there, done that. I am no tile man at all but if mama is happy, we are all happy. I will post pic of shower later,not wife :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bought to try tile myself eventually on our bathroom. RSP is going all out, 4 body sprays, hand held shower, rain head from ceiling, and a regular shower head. All moen.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Bought to try tile myself eventually on our bathroom. RSP is going all out, 4 body sprays, hand held shower, rain head from ceiling, and a regular shower head. All moen.


Are you going to do a Kerdi shower?
Is it the Moentrol or, Exact-Temp?
Gawd I hate working on my house....
The wife is one tough boss! :laughing:

Hey Rockstar... I know this tile forum site where you might be able to get some pointers...
Be careful though they don't like DIYers there....:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

if you plan on running them all at one time, make sure the valve will put out the gpm's. that big house i did where i posted the pic, well they had his and her side. both had 2 thermostatic valves with a total of 8 body sprays 2 rainheads 2 fix heads and 1 hand held on her side. And volume contols to isolate everything. trim time came and when everything was on it just trickled out. it was like a total of 22 gpm and the valves were only 11 gpm. i figured you thought of it, but ust a warning.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Bought to try tile myself eventually on our bathroom. RSP is going all out, 4 body sprays, hand held shower, rain head from ceiling, and a regular shower head. All moen.


 Go to this website and watch the video. WWW.QUICK-PITCH.COM


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a toilet that likes to "top up" every hour or so. Man I gotta get a plumber! :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*karma chameleon*

Well,
my wife just called me to the kitchen. Something has been leaking under the sink, and it has been for a while. I told her to clean it out and I will fix it tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

woot. someone may be getting new kitchen cabinets.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Been there, done that. I am no tile man at all but if mama is happy, we are all happy. I will post pic of shower later,not wi"
> 
> *" Happy Wife, Happy Life"*


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a lav. sink dripping for weeks and it bugs me, Just too busy to get to it. So far I have the wife trained on how to get the hair cleaned out of the tub drain though


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> I have a lav. sink dripping for weeks and it bugs me, Just too busy to get to it. So far I have the wife trained on how to get the hair cleaned out of the tub drain though


I refuse to pull hair out of a drain. thats gross. i had to use my inside cutter to cut a shower drain out to replace it. and there is hair wrapped around it.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

About one a week that piece of crap would either plug up and overflow (running down through the ceiling below) and you had to plunge it every other time you flushed. And about twice a month I would have to dig out the jet in the front with a butter knife.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Now this thread is funny. I too have a leak under the kitchen sink that I have put off too long. The wife keeps asking for her bowl back:laughing:. I just HATE working on pull out spout faucets. I think I will go to Craigslist and find one of those $49.99 unlicensed service plumbers:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I was resetting my commode a few years back after putting in some new vinyl. Well, I got kind of lazy with my hacksaw cutting new jonny bolts. I thought I had the first one cut far enough, and grabbed my channel locks to snap it off...well I snapped the outside of the flange instead:furious:. What a doofus:blink:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My friend which is a plumber as well, been adding a second bathroom to his house for almost 8 years and finally finished it this year. He did the rough plumbing 8 years ago, then used the room as a closet since. When he went to refinance the house he figured best to finally finish it up.

Oh what started this endeavor was he got a Kohler whirlpool tube from a plumbing supply showroom for a $100 bucks.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

My father in law is going his own sewer and water hook ups, here is some picture he sent me, I rough in his new addition, I just wonder if he will call me in for some help.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You sure you can afford me? JK



house plumber said:


> Has anyone ever done a plumbing job on your own house and thought what did I get myself into or half way through, should I call a plumber?
> I just changed an old style moen shower valve. With ips connections. I put a moen posi temp in. I figured since the old valve was quite larger than the new valve then it should be no problem changing from the front. BULLSH*T. I got half way through and the cold pipe was coming up at a little angle toward the valve so sliding the slip coupling on was a pain. :furious: Next time I'm calling protech cuz he's closer to my town.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

<Gasp> Ron, you aren't using that evil white flexible pipe are you? Don't you know thats da devil:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Montra on house projects ---"Whats the big hurry". Still married after 34 years.
Kitchen fct. dripped slight for maybe 1.5 years. Ferguson gave me a new fct. free. Decided to just fix the leak --took 5 minutes. Master bath redone --still waiting to put in towel bars and the proper mirror. Polished brass is almost extinct--tells you how long--still married after 34 years. Patio chairs need cushons etc. etc. etc. etc.............still married afte.....................OK? Now I think I have a legitimate excuse. Its the economy:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> <Gasp> Ron, you aren't using that evil white flexible pipe are you? Don't you know thats da devil:laughing:


 My priest said "Holy water" will melt pex at any temp!:blink: You may be onto somthing protech.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> You sure you can afford me? JK


 
Probably not. And I'm not jk. I want my overtime back.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> About one a week that piece of crap would either plug up and overflow (running down through the ceiling below) and you had to plunge it every other time you flushed. And about twice a month* I would have to dig out the jet in the front with a butter knife*.


 
 And where do you put this butter knife when you're done?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> <Gasp> Ron, you aren't using that evil white flexible pipe are you? Don't you know thats da devil:laughing:


You mean that Pex Pipe, hell yea, well he is going to make the connections, being he is the home owner he can do it himself, you can bet if he fails the inspections he will no doubt call me for help.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> This is the plain jane gerber elongated POS. The avalanches are pretty good toilets. I just went in with the plunger and the bastard is drainig real slow. Then i looked at all the toys laying their bathtub. There something in there fellas, something plastic and colorful im sure. WIll post results of what i retrieve tomorrow, now way am i cranking down on an auger tonight, and the way today went, id probably have to pull the SOB.


Okay, so the wife confessed that she watched the two yr old flush her binky down the toilet. Tried the General Auger with the drop head, and a no go, it went on down the line, luckily, this line, lines up with the main. Maybe, just maybe, the bink will make it to the tap out at the street!!:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I know, my wife has been naggin me all night about the toilet in the kids bathroom. Stopped up again, POS gerber.


 Ya I have an older gerber that my teenage son constantly plugs. I told him he needs to pinch half way through and flush, but like most teenagers he doesn't listen too well.:blink:


----------

